# A very slow burning cigar



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

What would be a good cigar if you had some time to smoke? What is a slow-burning and long-lasting cigar?

RC


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

a camacho slr maduro is a pretty good cigar. It lasted me a good hour and a half. its a pretty strong cigar also.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 25, 2005)

A. Fuente Shark (77) - 1 and 1/2 hour smoke .... deeeeliciuos


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Partagas Lusitania....2 hours of heaven.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Legends Series Comacho

Punch Double Corona


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

RedCaddy said:


> What would be a good cigar if you had some time to smoke? What is a slow-burning and long-lasting cigar?
> 
> RC


You can make most any cigar 5" or bigger last a while. Just puff on it slowly, once every thirty seconds or so. This keeps it from burning too hot also.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Gurkha grand master dos capas. At 8.5" and 52 RG it's friggin huge. Took a couple of hours and a couple of bottles of wine. 

I remember it being a very nice smoke. Readily available on Cbid and CI

Have a good long smoke.

D


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Slow Burner? VSG Torpedo

ATL


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

A rocky patel vintage 1992. Aged 10 or 12 years and very tasty. Took me 3 hours to smoke it.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

A great SLOW burning and also big honking cigar I have smoked and enjoyed was the VR Don Alejandro. (Me recommending a Cuban? Inconceivable!!)

-Matt-


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The Famous 3000s 7x52 president takes me forever to finish, which is a good thing. Around 2 bucks .... can't be beat.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you wanted a slow burning Cuban, I would recommend the H. Upmann Coronas Major. It lasted me just under 2 hrs and was smoked down to the nub.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

PI chief.


18 inches of fun!!!!!


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

al two said:


> PI chief.
> 
> 18 inches of fun!!!!!


w/ a 60 RG


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

La Gloria Cubana Series R #6 or #7, hell even #5.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada 2005: 7 3/4 x 60, was nearly 2.5 hours.

Review here: http://stogiefresh.com/cgi-bin/weblog/blog/render_page.php?display=42

You may not be able to get one exactly like it, but check out the LGC Serie R lineup and you will find some heft.

Doc


----------

